# Sử dụng ổ cắm bình tắm nước nóng cần lưu ý gì?



## Ottowa (18/4/22)

Để lựa chọn được ổ cắm phù hợp, ta cần biết chính xác công suất của bình tắm nước nóng là bao nhiêu. Đây là căn cứ để xác định được các tiêu chí phù hợp cho loại ổ cắm bình nước nóng của gia đình bạn.



Hiện nay, thị trường bình nước nóng dùng năng lượng điện được chia ra làm 4 dòng chính. Đó là bình tắm nước nóng trực tiếp, bình nóng lạnh gián tiếp, bình nóng lạnh hồng ngoại và bình nóng lạnh dành cho nhà bếp.

Với từng loại bình, công suất hoạt động của chúng cũng khác nhau. Nếu bình nóng lạnh trực tiếp có công suất khoảng 2500W, thì bình tắm nước nóng trực tiếp công suất dao động từ 4500W, có loại lên đến 5500W.




Bình nóng lạnh sử dụng cho nhà bếp thường có công suất khoảng 1500W trong khi bình nóng lạnh hồng ngoại có công suất cao nhất khoảng 4500W.

Để biết được cụ thể công suất bình nóng lạnh của gia đình mình, bạn cần đọc kỹ giấy hướng dẫn sử dụng hoặc hỏi trực tiếp đơn vị, cá nhân lắp đặt.

Khi nắm rõ các thông số cụ thể về công suất, ta có thể tính được cường độ dòng điện cho bình nóng lạnh. Công thức như sau:

_Cường độ dòng điện (A) = Công suất (W) / Hiệu điện thế (220V)
_
Từ công thức trên, ta có thể tính được cường độ dòng điện của các loại bình nóng lạnh như sau:


Cường độ dòng điện bình nóng lạnh gián tiếp 2500W là 11.4 A.
Cường độ dòng điện bình nóng lạnh trực tiếp 4500W là 20.4 A.
Cường độ dòng điện của bình nóng lạnh cho nhà bếp 1500W là 6.8 A
Cường độ dòng điện của bình nóng lạnh hồng ngoại 4500W là 20.4 A

Xem thêm: Lưu ý không nên bỏ qua với ổ cắm của bình tắm nước nóng


----------

